# Filmy we flashu - jak ściągnąć

## Xywa

Witam,

Jak ściągnąć flim we flashu ze strony wymagającej zalogowania?

Poprzez przeglądarkę po zalogowaniu moge sobie filmiki oglądać, ale jako że czas na oglądanie mam tylko w łóżku (poprzez telefon), czasami jest tak że nie łapie zasięgu wifi i często w trakcie oglądania mam echo a nie film. Wolałbym sobie ścignąć go wcześnie, a póxniej oglądać na spokojnie nie patrząc na zasięg wifi.

Jest taki program pod Gentoo get_flash_videos odpalany z konsoli, ale nie moge ściagnąc filmu bo muszę być zalogowany - po wpisaniu komndy + adres url jest błąd. Nie wiem czy jest jakaś możliwośc dać konsoli taką opcję, że strona traktowała mnie jako klienta zalogowanego i żeby po uruchomieniu komendy mógłbym zgrać ten film?

Czy może jedynym rozwiązaniem jest jaki chache np. w Firefoxie, który zachowuje to co oglądałem?

----------

## lazy_bum

Proponuję podać jakieś konkrety. Jest co najmniej kilka aplikacji/skryptów, które działają z konkretnymi stronami i potrafią się logować.

----------

## c2p

FlashGot + jakiś menadżer pobierania np. JDownloader.

----------

## SlashBeast

ja tam uzywalem Video DownloadHelper do ff, gdy jakis filmik flashowy puscilem, krecil sie, moglem kliknac i zapisac flv badz mp4 jak film byl w lepszej jakosci. Mplayer potem dawal z tym rade.

----------

## Jacekalex

A ja polecam NetVideoHunter

Ściąga filmy z każdej strony, nieźle sobie radzi z wieloma formatami, z Moonlightem włącznie.

Oprócz tego wspomniany wcześniej Video DownloadHelper - używam na YT.

----------

## Xywa

 *c2p wrote:*   

> FlashGot + jakiś menadżer pobierania np. JDownloader.

 

Wielkie dzięki za podpowiedzi. Okzałao się, że Flash-Got (plugin do Firefixa) idealnie rozwiązał dla mnie sprawę. Po zalogowani na stronę i uruchomieniu filmu, pokazywała się ikonka, po kliknięciu której film ścignął się do folderu.

Wielkie dzięki!

 :Cool:   :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

Ja z reguły przeglądam źródło strony a potem wyciągam na żywca. Ale programy które wymienili koledzy są lepsze, od razu można sobie skonwertować do ulubionego formatu etc.

----------

